# Mehrere Element_Nodes zusammenfassen zu einem Element



## Cheefrocker (28. Aug 2007)

Hallo Zusammen! 

Ich hab mehrer Elemente die sich auf gleich ebene befinden, jedoch gehören einige zusammen. Wie kann ich diese als Ein Element ansprechen?

Beispiel:

*
<Beispiel>
<aaa></aaa>
<bbb></bbb>
<ccc></ccc>
<aaa></aaa>
<bbb></bbb>
<ccc></ccc>
</Beispiel>*

Jetzt ist die Logik so: Das aaa bbb und ccc zusammen gehören.Darunter gehören dann wieder aaa,bbb,ccc wieder zusammen.[/b]


----------



## Gast (28. Aug 2007)

wenn aaa das Hauptelement ist, gehört aaa + bbb+ccc zusammen(das ist das erste Element).

das nächste Element wäre hier wieder aaa +bbb+ ccc.


----------



## mikachu (28. Aug 2007)

aaa | bbb | ccc


----------



## Gast (28. Aug 2007)

??????


----------



## Cheefrocker (11. Sep 2007)

Hey mein Problem besteht leider immernoch! 


Ist es möglich dies mit irgenteinem Parser oder ähnliches umzussetzen???


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Wieso machst du nicht:

<Beispiel>
<gruppe>
<aaa></aaa>
<bbb></bbb>
<ccc></ccc>
</gruppe>
<gruppe>
<aaa></aaa>
<bbb></bbb>
<ccc></ccc>
</gruppe>
</Beispiel> 

??? Oder ist dir diese Struktur vorgegeben?


----------



## Cheefrocker (11. Sep 2007)

Hey Alex, die Struktur ist vorgegeben. Ich muss nur mehrere Element-Nodes als ein dokument betrachten. im Beispiel hätte ich 2 xml-Dateien mit der Struktur.
<aaa></aaa>
<bbb></bbb>
<ccc></ccc>


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Naja, dann kannst du dir immer noch was basteln das immer a b und C einliest und dieses zusammengruppiert, und dann die nächsten 3 einträge mit abc einliest etc.

Weiß ja nicht was du für die weitere Verarbeitung für ne Struktur haben musst.

Ich eingelesene XML-Daten bis jetzt immer auf Klassen abgebildet. Und ob man da jetzt "gruppe" hat, welches a b und c beinhaltet, oder ob einfach immer a, b und c hintereinander hängt ist dann schnuppe.  "befüllt" werden muss die Transportklasse so oder so. 

Aber wie gesagt, kommt halt drauf an wie du die Daten weiter verarbeitest oder was du damit machst. 
Ich bin in XML nicht ganz so fit, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass solche Top-Level Einträge die alle auf der selben Ebene liegen sich direkt gruppieren lassen (wäre auch irgendwie unlogisch). Weil normalerweise werden die schon in der Struktur gruppiert. Wenn du Struktur das allerdings nicht zulässt (weil vorgegeben), dann musst du's halt entsprechend parsen.

Aber vielleicht weiß einer der XML-Guru's hier mehr ...

- Alex


----------



## Cheefrocker (11. Sep 2007)

danke dir @ Alex

Darf ich fragen wie bie dir die Transportklasse aussieht? vielliecht ein bissel quellcode?


----------



## tuxedo (11. Sep 2007)

Hab ich gerade nicht da. War aber nix wildes: Ich hatte in einer XML Vereins-Mitglieder-Daten gespeichert.

So im Stil:

<liste>
<mitglied>
<aaa></aaa>
<bbb></bbb>
<ccc></ccc>
</mitglied>
<mitglied>
<aaa></aaa>
<bbb></bbb>
<ccc></ccc>
</mitglieder>
</liste>

Dazu hatte ich noch eine Mitglied-Klasse. Diese hatte dann Instanzvariablen für aaa und bbb und auch ccc. Alle Variablen hatten entsprechende Getter-Methoden.

Ebenso hatte ich eine Mitglieder-Liste-Klasse die für's einlesen zuständig war. Dort hab ich einfach die XML gelesen und Stück für Stück die Elemente in der XML abgeklappert und damit neue Mitglied-Objekte erzeugt (und die darin enthaltenen Var8iablen gefüllt) die ich dann in einer HashMap innerhalb der Mitglieder-Liste-Klasse angelegt habe. 

Die Mitglieder-Liste-Klasse konnte ich dann entsprechend abfragen:

MitgliederListe#getMitglied(int id)

Zurück kam ein Mitglied-Objekt das ich dann wiederum mit den darin enthaltenen Gettern abklappern konnte. 

Also wirklich nix wildes. 

- Alex


----------

